# 5010 mahindra 4x4 front bearings



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

I am replacing my 3rd set of front wheel bearings. The dealer replaced both front sides one year ago. I am now replacing the right front set. I am replacing this time with SKF bearings hoping they last. My question is has any one else had this problem. The dealer gave me a hard time about it. He was drilling me about what I was picking up with my forks. I told nothing that should cause this. He was adamant I was lifting to much till I told him I had not picked up my neighbors tractors!!!! Nothing more than rolls of hay. If a 50 hp tractor will not transport rolls of hay something is seriously wrong with these frontends. I did tell me Mahindra sent a bulletin about using counter weights on these tractors. I might add my 5010 gear will not transport rolled hay with out some sort of implement on back.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Sounds like a design issue with the bearings!?! I have a similar designed tractor, smaller horse power, that I have been hauling bales for 10 years with, never an issue. Different manufacturer, but still a little light on the back end.


----------



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

I agree I am replacing with SKF 6208 and 6210 bearings. I agree ball bearings are not what is needed a better design should have been used. if these skf's don't fix it I may go with angled ball bearings and try that.


----------



## Shadle717 (Sep 30, 2020)

Gonna follow this post. I myself have a 5010 hst and its got 730 hours on it. One bearing went out while I was mowing tge community center and the wheel fell off, the other broke with the wheel coming off while driving down the road tearing the wheel off and damaging the shift on that side. We checked tge left side when replacing tge first one and all seemed fine, 15 hours later it broke. Seriously thinking of getting a heavier tractor as it has me gun shy driving it anywhere without fear of it breaking again.


----------



## Shadle717 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## eddie voss (Oct 9, 2017)

Shadle717 said:


> Gonna follow this post. I myself have a 5010 hst and its got 730 hours on it. One bearing went out while I was mowing tge community center and the wheel fell off, the other broke with the wheel coming off while driving down the road tearing the wheel off and damaging the shift on that side. We checked tge left side when replacing tge first one and all seemed fine, 15 hours later it broke. Seriously thinking of getting a heavier tractor as it has me gun shy driving it anywhere without fear of it breaking again.


 I have not had a problem since i went with the SKF's and it was not a hard fix. The inner seal or inside seal was a wrascal.. It was a easy fix with a press and lighter fluid or denatured alcohol.


----------



## BriManley (Jul 7, 2021)

eddie voss said:


> I am replacing my 3rd set of front wheel bearings. The dealer replaced both front sides one year ago. I am now replacing the right front set. I am replacing this time with SKF bearings hoping they last. My question is has any one else had this problem. The dealer gave me a hard time about it. He was drilling me about what I was picking up with my forks. I told nothing that should cause this. He was adamant I was lifting to much till I told him I had not picked up my neighbors tractors!!!! Nothing more than rolls of hay. If a 50 hp tractor will not transport rolls of hay something is seriously wrong with these frontends. I did tell me Mahindra sent a bulletin about using counter weights on these tractors. I might add my 5010 gear will not transport rolled hay with out some sort of implement on back.


So I am now finding the same issue on my 5010 HST. One side totally seized causing gears to be mangled and sheared the assembly case. Checked the left side and the bearings on the outside near to wheel are toast and started sending metal back into the gearing. At least we saved that side from a total seize. The shop says they replace a lot of these on the larger Mahindras. How do you get the right sized SKF bearings? Of course I have all the part numbers of the OEM bearings. There are 7 per assembly.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The issue is the bearing design and imposed load from a FEL. It's across all makes including Kubota. Even my large frame M's have ball bearings in the front outboards. In reality they should be tapered roller bearings but they aren't.

New M Series and up now have tapered rollers in the outboards, mine don't and I've never had an issue but I never take my loader to rated capacity either. You impose a heavy load on the ball bearing outboards every time you lift something and it seems the rule of thumb on consumer tractors is, the front loader is capable of lifting more than the tractors can handle, why people put 'ballast' on the back. I don't. never have.

Don't know if it has to do with a manufacturing principle or what but they should be tapered rollers, not ball bearings. One reason why I run 90 weight hypoid oil in the front axle. It takes shock load and cushions much better than hydraulic oil.

Seems to be a deficient design that everyone copies.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

The numbers etched in the bearing races will cross to any bearing manufacturer, it's a universal cataloging code. Don't matter what manufacturer it is, Timken, SKF, *** or whatever. The etched number will cross. I'd just avoid Chineseum bearings.


----------



## Justin Maine (Jul 8, 2021)

eddie voss said:


> I agree I am replacing with SKF 6208 and 6210 bearings. I agree ball bearings are not what is needed a better design should have been used. if these skf's don't fix it I may go with angled ball bearings and try that.


What is the difference in the two part numbers? And is this for the outer bearing? I noticed my left side wobbling yesterday while I was mowing so I'm assuming the bearing is gone.


----------



## RenPetrey (Sep 4, 2021)

Shadle717 said:


> Gonna follow this post. I myself have a 5010 hst and its got 730 hours on it. One bearing went out while I was mowing tge community center and the wheel fell off, the other broke with the wheel coming off while driving down the road tearing the wheel off and damaging the shift on that side. We checked tge left side when replacing tge first one and all seemed fine, 15 hours later it broke. Seriously thinking of getting a heavier tractor as it has me gun shy driving it anywhere without fear of it breaking again.


Hey man I'm new to this site but that is exactly what my wheel looks like. Is that just from wheel bearing? Do you have any advice on fixing? Thanks Ren 2011 5010 4x4 mahindra


eddie voss said:


> I am replacing my 3rd set of front wheel bearings. The dealer replaced both front sides one year ago. I am now replacing the right front set. I am replacing this time with SKF bearings hoping they last. My question is has any one else had this problem. The dealer gave me a hard time about it. He was drilling me about what I was picking up with my forks. I told nothing that should cause this. He was adamant I was lifting to much till I told him I had not picked up my neighbors tractors!!!! Nothing more than rolls of hay. If a 50 hp tractor will not transport rolls of hay something is seriously wrong with these frontends. I did tell me Mahindra sent a bulletin about using counter weights on these tractors. I might add my 5010 gear will not transport rolled hay with out some sort of implement on back.


Hey man mine looks just like that. I'm new on here but is that just the wheel bearing that holds the wheel on the tractor?


----------



## Komplex1 (Dec 22, 2021)

eddie voss said:


> I agree I am replacing with SKF 6208 and 6210 bearings. I agree ball bearings are not what is needed a better design should have been used. if these skf's don't fix it I may go with angled ball bearings and try that.


My final drive case on the right front of my 2013 5010 broke. The bearings seam to be ok but Im going to replace all 5 bearings anyway. Im ordering SKF. They have a "Z" rating on some bearings(6012 and 6308) that have much higher weight ratings than the ones without the z(6014, 6210, 6208). I want the heavier duty option but am I setting myself up for failure with the standard rated bearings? I cant find the others with the z rating. Can someone give some insight on these bearings/issues for me? New to Mahindra.


----------

